# Sample of billing invoices



## Loni1113

Does anyone have a sample of their invoices they send out every month?
I have a setup I use for lawns, but I am just curious to see what all of you are doing as far as seperating your slat charges and per push charges etc....
Thanks guys. I must say this is a great forum and everyone here is usually so nice. Thanks again!


----------



## LTL

We use Quickbooks, it takes awhile to customize it to your likings but if you get the contractor edition their are a lot of options for our industry. How does that X-Blade work on the toy? The biggest Fisher recommends is the 7.6 SD series, which is a lot lighter than the X.


----------



## Sdyer1357

I would like a sample also Please, Just a bill to give to my customers Thank you


----------



## Woodland

I use quickbooks for my billing, so this invoice may be more complex than what you might do by hand, but it does a good job of showing what should be on the invoice, and an idea of how you might do the layout. Notice that we use the qty field to note the number of times we plowed for a particular storm. We used to actually list the date twice but some customers were confused by that, plus, with all the storms we had last season, I was starting to get into multi-page invoices. I was afraid that would freak customers out!!


----------



## ColliganLands

woodland how did you set that up like that in quickbooks? i have the pro 2009 edition
thanks 
Kyle


----------



## Woodland

ColliganLands;675338 said:


> woodland how did you set that up like that in quickbooks? i have the pro 2009 edition
> thanks
> Kyle


Everything there was done using the included layout design features. What in particular did you want to know about?


----------



## ColliganLands

not sure still trying to figure how to use it
i guess ill play with it
basically just coudlnt get everything to line up all nice like that


----------



## Woodland

It takes a bit of practice to get the hang of how everything works and how they fit together. If you do get stuck with something, let me know and I'll try to help out. One word of advice, if you plan to use windowed envelopes to mail invoices, don't rely on the placement that QB sets for you. I found that they didn't line up well at all for the envelopes I use.


----------



## ColliganLands

woodland thanks for offering the help ill let you know if i get stuck
ill sit down and play with it tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## DJ Contracting

Woodland;675332 said:


> I use quickbooks for my billing, so this invoice may be more complex than what you might do by hand, but it does a good job of showing what should be on the invoice, and an idea of how you might do the layout. Notice that we use the qty field to note the number of times we plowed for a particular storm. We used to actually list the date twice but some customers were confused by that, plus, with all the storms we had last season, I was starting to get into multi-page invoices. I was afraid that would freak customers out!!


Woodland i have a similar set up however where you have detach here, mine says detach at perforated line and send coupon with your payment. I have a local print shop that will perforate a ream of paper for under 20.00. I set up my invoice so the the invoice lines up with the perforation, i'll have to copy an invoice and post it so all can see.


----------



## Woodland

DJ - I do the same thing, except instead of using precut paper, I perforate my own using a cutting wheel. Its a bit more work but I usually print my invoices on "season appropriate" preprinted paper (The Paper Seller). Winter scene for plowing & holiday decorating, leaves for fall and landscapes for summer. Customers seem to love it! And they really like the pay stub with the return address. I usually include a return envelope with the bill (customers supplies the stamp - gotta draw the line somewhere!).


----------



## Oasis

Woodland;675332 said:


> I use quickbooks for my billing, so this invoice may be more complex than what you might do by hand, but it does a good job of showing what should be on the invoice, and an idea of how you might do the layout. Notice that we use the qty field to note the number of times we plowed for a particular storm. We used to actually list the date twice but some customers were confused by that, plus, with all the storms we had last season, I was starting to get into multi-page invoices. I was afraid that would freak customers out!!


Nice invoice, we also use quickbooks but Ive never actually taken the time to set up that fancy of an invoice. Nice work.


----------



## QuadPlower

Setting up an invoice in QB takes a lot of printing. Change something print it. There's an optioin to hit to bring up a grid. It helps. I think there is also an option to align several boxes either verticly or horizontally.


----------



## WetChicken

Download cutepdf, which is free and allows you to print to pdf saving a stack of cat toys and you can email them to your customers too.


----------



## M&M

While we are on invoicing I have a question. I invoice on the first of the month. Not all customers pay their bill from the previous month when I send out the next month so they have a balance carry forward. How do you guys handle this is Quickbooks? I currently have a "system" where I basically add a line on the new invoice reflecting the past due amount. The problem is that the customers current balance owed in QB is falsely inflated. Here's and example.

Work done in Dec goes on Jan 1 invoice for $150.00 (Not paid by Feb 1)
Work done in Jan. goes on Feb 1 invoice for $200.00
Total on Feb invoice is $350.00

Now when they pay the Jan 1 bill I have to delete the balance forward line in the Feb 1 bill.

I know this just sounded confusing and I can be. This is why I am asking for help.

I thought about using QB statements but not sure how to use them effectively.


----------



## kashman

go 2 office max 5.00 and you can invoice any 1 and it will do it all tax payed not payed


----------



## M&M

I just tried to search for ofiice max 5.0 and I could only come up with the store. Am I missing something?


----------



## kashman

M&M;1217053 said:


> I just tried to search for ofiice max 5.0 and I could only come up with the store. Am I missing something?


they have a bunch of invoice programs i payed $5.00 for mine pro venture


----------

